# PowerTags in WinCC flex



## pinolino (5 Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich habe Fragen zu den PowerTags bei WinCC flex.

Soweit ich weiß, haben die PowerTags etwas mit der Runtime zu tun.

Meine Fragen:

1) Entsprechen denn die PowerTags genau der Anzahl der projektierten Variablen - d.h., könnte ich also mit 128 PowerTags genau 128 Variablen anlegen?

2) Werden die möglichen PowerTags überschritten, dann kann vermutlich die Runtime nicht mehr gestartet werden (also Betrachtung *ohne* angeschlossenem Panel) - oder?

3) Kann bei einer Überschreitung der PowerTags das Projekt noch auf ein angeschlossenes Panel übertragen werden?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Grüße

pinolino


----------



## Insane (5 Mai 2009)

Hey 

Also soweit ich weiß ist es nicht so das eine Variable auch = ein Powertag ist. 

Wenn du deine Tags überschritten hast kannst du das Projekt noch auf ein Panel übertragen und auch damit arbeiten. Es kommt jedoch alle 5 minuten ein Fehler bzw. Warnungsfenster was dir sagt das du zu viele Powertags kreiert hast. 

Schau dein Projekt nochmal durch und guck ob du was löschen kannst oder ob du ein Upgrade machen musst.


----------



## pinolino (5 Mai 2009)

Danke schon mal für die Antwort, Insane.

Ich habe zum Beispiel 128 PowerTags zur Verfügung. Es sind jedoch erst 30 Variablen projektiert und beim Start der Runtime kommt folgende Meldung:

Es wurden zu viele Variablen (PowerTags) projektiert.

Ich kann dann das Ganze mit "zur Kenntnis" genommen wieder wegklicken - eine weitere Meldung kommt dann nicht mehr.

Wenn ich das Projekt auf das Panel übertrage kommt *überhaupt* keine Meldung.

Insofern verstehe ich das nicht ganz...

Brauche ich denn die Runtime auch dann, wenn ich einfach Projekte auf ein Panel übertrage oder nur, wenn ich mir das Projekt *ohne* Panel ansehen möchte?

pinolino


----------



## Insane (5 Mai 2009)

Hast du denn schon mal auf "Generieren" gedrückt und mal nachgesehen wie viel Powertags du denn genau hast ??? 

Also ich kenne das auch nur so das dieser warnhinweis nur bei einer Runtime auftaucht. Auf einem normalen OP hab ich das bisher noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## pinolino (5 Mai 2009)

Habe ich grad gemacht... dort steht:

Anzahl der verwendeten PowerTags: 33

Insofern verstehe ich die Meldung nicht ganz, da ich ja 128 Powertags zur Verfügung habe.

D.h. ich brauche die Runtime nur, wenn kein Panel zum Anschluss bereitsteht - ich mir das Ganze also auf dem Bildschirm ansehe?

Stimmt das so?

pinolino


----------



## crash (5 Mai 2009)

Sprichst du von den Powertags eines Panels
oder meinst du die Powertags einer Runtime-Lizenz (PC)?


----------



## crash (5 Mai 2009)

Ach so, dafür brauchst du ne Runtime-Lizenz für deinen PC.
aber zum probieren ist es doch egal.


----------



## pinolino (5 Mai 2009)

Hallo crash,
hoffentlich sprechen wir nicht aneinander vorbei.

Also, wenn ich das Projekt an ein angeschlossenes Panel übertrage, ist alles ok.

Wenn ich aber in WinCC flex die Runtime starte, so kommt eben diese Meldung und ich kann sie auch wieder wegklicken.

Für was nun brauche ich denn diese PowerTags - und offensichtlich sind sie nicht gleichzusetzen mit den deklarierten Variablen...?


----------



## MSB (5 Mai 2009)

Ein Powertag ist eine Variable mit der Steuerung kommuniziert.

Hast du denn im License-Manager deines PG's eine entsprechende Flex-Runtime Lizenz?
Also z.B. ein "WinCC flexible 2008 Runtime (128)"?

Mfg
Manuel​


----------



## crash (5 Mai 2009)

pinolino schrieb:


> Hallo crash,
> hoffentlich sprechen wir nicht aneinander vorbei.
> 
> Also, wenn ich das Projekt an ein angeschlossenes Panel übertrage, ist alles ok.
> ...



Wie MSB schon sagte: Powertags sind Variablen die in Verbindung mit der SPS stehen.
Daneben gibt es noch "Interne Variablen" in Flex.
Die zählen NICHT zu den Powertags.
Wenn du in Flex die Runtime startest fehlt dir natürlich die Lizenz (Powertags).
Nur zum Testen brauchst du dir keine Lizenz kaufen.
Wenn du die PC-Runtime dauerhaft nutzen willst
musst du dir natürlich die Lizenz mit der entsprechenden Anzahl Powertags kaufen.
Auf den Panels ist die Lizenz für die Powertags "mit dabei".


----------



## pinolino (5 Mai 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten...

Ok, dann ist das jetzt klarer - hoffe ich zumindest.

Kann ich es also so zusammenfassen:

1) Auch ohne Powertags kann die Runtime (zum Testen) gestartet werden - es kommt dann halt immer die Meldung, dass zu wenig Powertags vorhanden sind.

2) Um beispielsweise ein herkömmliches Display (TFT) zu projektieren bedarf es dieser Powertags (Lizenz).

Stimmt's so???

PS: Wie ich gesehen habe, besteht eine Runtime Linzenz (WinCC flexible 2008 Runtime "128") im License-Manager...

Grüße

pinolino


----------



## petzi (5 Mai 2009)

Hi,
aber etwas stimmt doch dann nicht, oder?

Bei "pinolino" kommt ja offensichtlich die Meldung


> Es wurden zu viele Variablen (PowerTags) projektiert.


 
und "crash" schreibt


> Powertags sind Variablen die in Verbindung mit der SPS stehen.
> Daneben gibt es noch "Interne Variablen" in Flex.
> Die zählen NICHT zu den Powertags.


 
Wo hätte "pinolino" dann zu viele Variablen projektiert, wenn die internen Variablen *nicht* zu den Powertags gehören?

petzi


----------



## pinolino (5 Mai 2009)

Hm,
so wie ich es verstanden habe, sind Powertags ausschließlich Prozessvariablen.

Frage:

*Welche Variablen* müssten denn dann in einem Projekt gelöscht werden, wenn die Anzahl der max. Powertags überschritten wurde? Die "internen Variablen" können es ja dann nicht sein!

Danke, pinolino


----------



## jabba (5 Mai 2009)

Normal könnte man ja sagen "gibet net", ist aber Siemens.

Kannst du das Projekt mal einstellen ?

Du hast geschrieben ein Panel, welches hast Du eingestellt ?
Powertags brauchst du nur für PC's nicht für OP,TP,MP usw.

Es könnte sein, das es zu einemn Fehler kommt, da Du eine ungültige Runtime-Lizenz (abgelaufen) auf dem PC hast.


----------



## pinolino (5 Mai 2009)

Hallo jabba,

ja du hast recht - habe leider erst jetzt gesehen, dass die Runtime-Lizenz abgelaufen ist. Wusste gar net, dass es eine Vollversion gibt, wo eine Lizenz abläuft - muss da wohl mit Siemens telefonieren...

ABER:

Soweit ich es jetzt verstanden habe, kann es durchaus sein, dass die Powertags für ein Projekt nicht ausreichen und es wurde ja in diesem Thread schon erwähnt, dass man für diesen Fall auch Variablen in dem Projekt löschen kann - insofern war meine Frage, welche Variablen man denn dann löschen könnte, denn es müssten dann ja wohl Prozessvariablen sein?

PS: Das Panel ist ein TP177B, color

pinolino


----------



## crash (5 Mai 2009)

Das du die Fehlermeldung bekommst "zu viele Powertags" hat nix mit deinem TP177B zu tun.
Dei TP177B kann 1000 Variablen. Das kannst du hier nachlesen.
und für die brauchst du keine Lizenz. (ist aufm Panel drauf)
Du brauchst nur eine Lizenz wenn du eine PC-Runtime laufen lässt.
Das ist z.B. der Fall wenn du aus Flex heraus die Runtime startest und dein projektiertes Panel aufm PC emuliert wird.

EDIT: oder wenn du ein Projekt für eine PC-Runtime erstellst und diese Runtime dann startest.


----------



## jabba (5 Mai 2009)

Wenn Du nur 33 Powertags hast , musst Du auch nix löschen, hab die Zahl nicht zur Hand aber bei einem TP177B kannst du noch lange variablen hinzufügen. Ich denke eher es ist eine Meldung durch den abgelaufenen key. Für die Simulation brauchts Du den auch nicht. Die Meldung sollte dich also nicht stören, da diese auf dem TP177 nicht erscheinen wird.

Wo kommt den die runtime 128 her ? Hast Du WinCCFlex Advanced und projektierst Du oder anderen mit dem System auch PC's ?

Ich frage daher, weil ich diese Meldung auch mal auf einem System hatte, kann aber nicht mehr genau nachvollziehen warum. Meines erachtens hatte ich die Meldung bei Installation von Advanced ohne eine Runtime Lizenz.


----------



## crash (5 Mai 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> ...
> Wo kommt den die runtime 128 her ? Hast Du WinCCFlex Advanced und projektierst Du oder anderen mit dem System auch PC's ?
> 
> Ich frage daher, weil ich diese Meldung auch mal auf einem System hatte, kann aber nicht mehr genau nachvollziehen warum. *Meines erachtens hatte ich die Meldung bei Installation von Advanced ohne eine Runtime Lizenz.*



wenn du die Runtime startest (egal ob simuliertes Panel oder PC-Runtime)
dann bekommst du die Meldung wenn du keine Runtime-Lizenz auf dem PC hast.
wenn man ein Panel projektiert und das aufm PC mit Hilfe der Runtime nur testet kann man die Meldung ignorieren.
*Man braucht eine Runtime-Lizenz mit Powertags nur für eine PC-Runtime.*


----------



## pinolino (5 Mai 2009)

Ok, das habe ich jetzt verstanden.

Es handelt sich um WinCC flex 2008 Advanced - allerdings ein Trainer Package. Und lt. Licence-Manager ist die Runtime-Lizenz abgelaufen. Werde da mit Siemens Kontakt aufnehmen...

Was mich jetzt noch allgemein interessieren würde - auch wenn ich das bei mir jetzt *nicht brauche*, da ich ja ein Panel projektiere. 

"Insane" hat geschrieben


> Schau dein Projekt nochmal durch und guck ob du was löschen kannst oder ob du ein Upgrade machen musst.


 
Was meinte er damit - was könnte man für den Fall, dass die Powertags nicht ausreichen, denn löschen? Welche "Variablen" wären denn das?

Danke

pinolino


----------



## crash (5 Mai 2009)

pinolino schrieb:


> Was mich jetzt noch allgemein interessieren würde - auch wenn ich das bei mir jetzt *nicht brauche*, da ich ja ein Panel projektiere.
> 
> "Insane" hat geschrieben
> 
> ...



Von den Variablen die du im Projektbaum unter "Variablen" findest kannst du welche löschen - wenn du sie nicht brauchst.
In der Spalte Verbindung siehst du ob die Variable Verbindung zu einer SPS hat (diese verbraucht dann einen Powertag)
oder ob es eine Interne Variable ist (verbraucht keinen Powertag - existiert nur in HMI - keine Verbindung zur SPS).


----------



## MSB (5 Mai 2009)

Löschen kannst du, falls funktionell möglich alle Variablen mit Anbindung zur Steuerung,
und hast pro gelöschter Variable wieder einen Powertag mehr zur Verfügung.

Sollte dir das nicht möglich sein, musst du deine Runtime Lizenz upgraden,
also z.B. 256 anstelle von 128 Powertags,
kostet halt mehr oder weniger viel Asche...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## pinolino (5 Mai 2009)

Ok danke,

nur denke ich mal, dass die Variablen mit Anbindung an die SPS nicht einfach so gelöscht werden dürfen... vermutlich wurden sie ja einmal angelegt... und haben ja auch einen Sinn.


Grüße

pinolino


----------



## crash (5 Mai 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Löschen kannst du, falls funktionell möglich alle Variablen mit Anbindung zur Steuerung,
> und hast pro gelöschter Variable wieder einen Powertag mehr zur Verfügung.
> 
> Sollte dir das nicht möglich sein, musst du deine Runtime Lizenz upgraden,
> ...



Er hat doch ein TP177B.
Dafür braucht er keine Runtime-Lizenz.


----------



## MSB (5 Mai 2009)

crash schrieb:


> Er hat doch ein TP177B.
> Dafür braucht er keine Runtime-Lizenz.



Das wusste Insane, sowie alle anderen auch zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht ...

Ich hätte den Beitrag vielleicht zitieren sollen, aber diese Antwort bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die Frage von 18:16

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MSB (5 Mai 2009)

@pinolino
Du musst die Variablen noch nicht mal unbedingt löschen, vielleicht auch die Tags intelligent reduzieren.

Beispiel: du hast 16 Ventilsymbole mit 2 Zuständen, also entweder auf oder zu.
Nun kannst du 16 Bool Tags anlegen, Ventil_1 bis Ventil_16, verbrätst dadurch natürlich 16 Powertags.
Oder du kannst 1 Wort aus der Steuerung lesen, und auf die Bits dieses Wortes mit den Animationen zugreifen.
Verbraucht nur 1 Powertag bei gleichem Funktionsumfang ...

Dieser Satz:
" vermutlich wurden sie ja einmal angelegt... und haben ja auch einen Sinn."
Wenn du ein Projekt ab Programmzeile 0 beginnst, dann hat niemand irgendwelche Variablen angelegt,
sondern diese werden von dir nach deinen Vorstellungen angelegt (soweit das evtl. vorgeschriebene Lasten/Pflichtenhefte halt zulassen).

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MSB (5 Mai 2009)

@crash
Btw. In den technischen Daten ist von 1000 Variablen die Rede,
d.h. es gibt den Begriff "Powertag" bei den Panels gar nicht?!

Heißt wenn ich 999 Interne Variablen habe, dann hätte ich noch exakt 1 für die Steuerung übrig, oder interpretiere ich das falsch?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## crash (5 Mai 2009)

pinolino schrieb:


> Ok danke,
> 
> nur denke ich mal, dass die Variablen mit Anbindung an die SPS nicht einfach so gelöscht werden dürfen... vermutlich wurden sie ja einmal angelegt... und haben ja auch einen Sinn.
> 
> ...



Über "Suche im Projekt" im Menü Bearbeiten" kann man nicht verwendete Variablen suchen.
In der Flex-Hilfe ist das genaue Vorgehen erklärt.
Du kannst da dann auch gleich alle löschen die nicht verwendet werden.
*Aber Vorsicht - am Besten vorher eine Projektkopie machen und erst mit der Kopie testen.  *


----------



## crash (5 Mai 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> @crash
> Btw. In den technischen Daten ist von 1000 Variablen die Rede,
> d.h. es gibt den Begriff "Powertag" bei den Panels gar nicht?!
> 
> ...



hmmm...
Das ist eine gute Frage.
Das steht in den technischen Daten ja nicht so genau drin.
Im Handbuch hab ich auch noch nichts dazu gefunden.


----------



## pinolino (6 Mai 2009)

Herzlichen Dank für eure ausführlichen Erklärungen...

Jetzt ist das soweit klar!

Grüße

pinolino


----------



## hene1985 (19 Juli 2010)

moin moin....ich hab des öfteren gelesen, das powertags die variablen sind , die mit der SPS kommunizieren. Ich hab jetzt ca. 300 Variablen angelegt vom typ word(nicht in einem array angelegt), die nur für das definieren von bitmeldungen angelegt wurden...zusätzlich werden noch ausgangsvariablen definiert. Wenn ich jetzt das Projekt generiere, zeigt er mir aber nur 62 powertags an?!?! Sind vll. Variablen für Bitmeldungen keine Powertags?oder variablen,die nur das bild verändern, sind powertags..zum Beispiel die Variable die einen kreis blinken lässt?


Hilfe!! Ich muss das Begründen, warum ih die kleinste Runtimelizenz brauche!!!


----------



## hene1985 (19 Juli 2010)

moin moin....ich hab des öfteren gelesen, das powertags die variablen sind , die mit der SPS kommunizieren. Ich hab jetzt ca. 300 Variablen angelegt vom typ word(nicht in einem array angelegt), die nur für das definieren von bitmeldungen angelegt wurden...zusätzlich werden noch ausgangsvariablen definiert. Wenn ich jetzt das Projekt generiere, zeigt er mir aber nur 62 powertags an?!?! Sind vll. Variablen für Bitmeldungen keine Powertags?
Hilfe!! Ich muss das Begründen, warum ih die kleinste Runtimelizenz brauche!!!


----------



## hene1985 (25 Juli 2010)

Sehr geehrter Herr ..........,

bezüglich Ihrer Anfrage kann Ich Ihnen folgendes mitteilen:
Grundsätzlich werden alle Variablen, welche mit einer Steuerung verbunden sind und referenziert (verwendet) werden oder die Erfassungsart „Zyklisch fortlaufend“ verwenden, als Power Tags gezählt.
Mit folgenden Ausnahmen:
Variablen, welche ausschließlich als
 - LED Variable
 - Triggervariable für Meldungen
 - Quittier PLC/HMI Variable in Bitmeldungen
 - Trend request, transfer area oder switch buffer, außer der Trend type ist „pulse triggered realtime“ 
Weiterhin gilt noch folgendes:
 - Bei einem Array werden die einzelnen Elemente nicht als Powertags gezählt. Wenn dann zählt das gesamte Array als ein Powertag
- Beim Variablenmultiplexing erben die Muxvariablen die Powertag-Eigenschaft des Ziels.
 - Wenn eine Variable mit dem Datentyp Struktur als Powertag eingestuft wird, dann werden auch alle Strukturelemente als Powertags gezählt. 

Fuer Rueckfragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfuegung.

Mit freundlichen Gruessen

Ihr Technical Support fuer Industry Automation und Drives Technology
.........

 

SIEMENS  AG
Industry Sector
Tel:   +49 (0)911 895 7 222
Fax:   +49 (0)911 895 7 223


----------

